# Sope Creek, Atlanta



## molested_cow (Oct 4, 2009)

Taken by the abandoned paper mill on Sope Creek before all the flood took place.


----------



## Outrageous (Oct 5, 2009)

where in atlanta is this? Looks like a pretty cool place. I like the seeming glow from the inside of the tree in #4


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 5, 2009)

Paper Mill Road in East Cobb county. It's close to where Johnson Ferry road cuts across the Chattahoochee river. You will park at the Sope Creek trail parking lot and walk towards the bridge. It's right under it.

I haven't been back there since the flood. I bet there is a lot of debris to be cleaned up.


----------

